# Disappointing results with Fusilade II



## Gregau33

Just wanted to share my results with using Fusilade II on my turf. I have an empire zoysia lawn, but had some Bermuda creeping in. Found that using Fusilade II will help eliminate Bermuda from my zoysia turf with little harm to the zoysia. Boy was that wrong, I used the absolute minimum rate and it has harmed the zoysia just as much as the Bermuda. It really has stunted and almost killed everything it has touched. The first picture is right before I applied about a week ago, and the one below is what it looks like today. I just hope my zoysia can recover :x :x


----------



## Movingshrub

Report back in a few weeks with photos of the zoysia and the control of the Bermuda.

Did you use NIS or COC?


----------



## Gregau33

Movingshrub said:


> Report back in a few weeks with photos of the zoysia and the control of the Bermuda.
> 
> Did you use NIS or COC?


Used a non ionic surfactant. Really bums me out that it hit my yard so hard. I would hate to see what happens when people mix it at the suggested rate... which is about triple the amount I used.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Asking because I'm ignorant, but could the areas that are visibly affected be the Bermuda that's dying off, and showing where the zoysia needs to fill in?

I sprayed a friend's yard(St. Aug/Centipede mix) with Avenue South and it really opened up some bare areas, which used to be covered in dollar spot and various other broadleaves. Next up is crabgrass.


----------



## Spammage

I read an article previously that said you should mix triclopyr with either fusillade or acclaim to lessen the injury to zoysia (or TTTF). The control of bermuda increased as well if I recall correctly.


----------



## Gregau33

Colonel K0rn said:


> Asking because I'm ignorant, but could the areas that are visibly affected be the Bermuda that's dying off, and showing where the zoysia needs to fill in?
> 
> I sprayed a friend's yard(St. Aug/Centipede mix) with Avenue South and it really opened up some bare areas, which used to be covered in dollar spot and various other broadleaves. Next up is crabgrass.


I wish that was the case. I didn't do a blanket spray... thank god. It just really beat the hell out of everything. Oh well, we live and we learn, right?


----------



## TigerinFL

man that is a bummer. hope your zoysia recovers quickly


----------



## Movingshrub

https://extension.tennessee.edu/publications/Documents/W237.pdf


----------



## Stellar P

Colonel K0rn said:


> I sprayed a friend's yard(St. Aug/Centipede mix) with Avenue South and it really opened up some bare areas, which used to be covered in dollar spot and various other broadleaves. Next up is crabgrass.


@Colonel K0rn,

Do you have a post that goes over the Avenue South app on your friend's yard? I've got St. Augustine mixed with Bermuda. The St. Augustine's lack of resilience combined with the Bermuda's unwavering attempt at world dominance, has brought me to accept both being in my lawn and pamper the St. Augustine more.

I'd really like more info on eliminating the Bermuda. It's always been my understanding that you can really only suppress Bermuda and not completely eliminate it without killing off the St. Augustine.


----------



## Redtenchu

How did you measure out the Fusilade II? A friend of mine is broadcast spraying Fusilade II monthly to control the encroaching Bermuda in his Zoysia lawn (rates outlined in the TN publication above). He applies 1oz in 12g of water over his 10K lawn. If he over applies in one spot, the Zoysia is yellow for 5-6 days. It would be extremely difficult to measure out the amount needed for a minimum rate spot spray application, not to mention, getting an accurate application without a precisely calibrated sprayer.


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> How did you measure out the Fusilade II? A friend of mine is broadcast spraying Fusilade II monthly to control the encroaching Bermuda in his Zoysia lawn (rates outlined in the TN publication above). He applies 1oz in 12g of water over his 10K lawn. If he over applies in one spot, the Zoysia is yellow for 5-6 days. It would be extremely difficult to measure out the amount needed for a minimum rate spot spray application, not to mention, getting an accurate application without a precisely calibrated sprayer.


Agree, I think blanket spraying with a very well calibrated setup would be the best course of action.


----------



## Greendoc

Fusilade II is technically not labeled for residential lawns. One of the reasons is that Syngenta did not want the liability arising from misapplication. Do not feel bad about burning out spots in the lawn with it. I have known people in the business with the same problem. They tried to "spot spray" rather than apply the 4 oz per acre equivalent through calibrated equipment. I use it all the time to remove contamination by Bermuda and Seashore Paspalum from Zoysia lawns. No problems. It is combined with 32 oz per acre of Turflon Ester or else Triclopyr Ester. Triclopyr really helps to mitigate adverse effects on Zoysia while increasing effect on the contaminating grasses.


----------



## Gregau33

This is from domyownpestcontrol



I measured out .2 oz for 2,000 sq ft to help treat the areas with some bermuda. My lawn is about 10,000 sq feet. I just had a little of bermuda mixed in, but figured that it was about 20% of my yard. I just had no idea spot spraying with Fusilade II was really not a good thing to do. I just never had any adverse results this bad when spot spraying with other herbicides.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Stellar P said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sprayed a friend's yard(St. Aug/Centipede mix) with Avenue South and it really opened up some bare areas, which used to be covered in dollar spot and various other broadleaves. Next up is crabgrass.
> 
> 
> 
> @Colonel K0rn,
> 
> Do you have a post that goes over the Avenue South app on your friend's yard? I've got St. Augustine mixed with Bermuda. The St. Augustine's lack of resilience combined with the Bermuda's unwavering attempt at world dominance, has brought me to accept both being in my lawn and pamper the St. Augustine more.
> 
> I'd really like more info on eliminating the Bermuda. It's always been my understanding that you can really only suppress Bermuda and not completely eliminate it without killing off the St. Augustine.
Click to expand...

I don't have a post, but I can make one. :thumbup:


----------



## Greendoc

Gregau33 said:


> This is from domyownpestcontrol
> 
> 
> 
> I measured out .2 oz for 2,000 sq ft to help treat the areas with some bermuda. My lawn is about 10,000 sq feet. I just had a little of bermuda mixed in, but figured that it was about 20% of my yard. I just had no idea spot spraying with Fusilade II was really not a good thing to do. I just never had any adverse results this bad when spot spraying with other herbicides.


0.75 oz per gallon is the rate used for nuking grass emerged in tolerant broadleaf ornamentals. If you applied a gallon of this mix per 1000 sq ft, that would be 8X, I repeat 8X what the rate is per acre for selective control of Bermuda in Zoysia. 0.2 oz is still 2X of what label rate is. The fact that you did not tank mix with Triclopyr made it that much worse. I know where I have overlapped with the boom too much because that appears as a streak in the grass that starts out purple, then turns yellow, and maybe some brown. Fusilade does not give much margin for error.


----------



## Gregau33

Greendoc said:


> Gregau33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is from domyownpestcontrol
> 
> 
> 
> I measured out .2 oz for 2,000 sq ft to help treat the areas with some bermuda. My lawn is about 10,000 sq feet. I just had a little of bermuda mixed in, but figured that it was about 20% of my yard. I just had no idea spot spraying with Fusilade II was really not a good thing to do. I just never had any adverse results this bad when spot spraying with other herbicides.
> 
> 
> 
> 0.75 oz per gallon is the rate used for nuking grass emerged in tolerant broadleaf ornamentals. If you applied a gallon of this mix per 1000 sq ft, that would be 8X, I repeat 8X what the rate is per acre for selective control of Bermuda in Zoysia. 0.2 oz is still 2X of what label rate is. The fact that you did not tank mix with Triclopyr made it that much worse. I know where I have overlapped with the boom too much because that appears as a streak in the grass that starts out purple, then turns yellow, and maybe some brown. Fusilade does not give much margin for error.
Click to expand...

From your experience, how long does it take for the zoysia to wake back up and recover? The zoysia looks ok, but just isnt growing where I have sprayed.


----------



## Gregau33

@Greendoc 
@Ware

This is 1 week since applying Fusilade. Any idea when the stunted zoysia will start growing again?


----------



## Greendoc

It is going to take a month or two to look ok again. I remember torching lawns with Fusilade before I learned about tank mixing it with Triclopyr Ester. The whole lawn showed brown blades of grass and the rest was stunted.


----------



## jayhawk

@Greendoc how'd u s'plain that one ? 

Former Neighbor I inherited mine from ended up killing his Zoysia I heard trying to manage bermuda from an 'arcitects' haphazard removal to put on zeon.


----------



## Greendoc

I do not rely on architects to be turfgrass agronomists. I have run into a number of them in town that have had to be corrected on why you do not try to grow Zoysia in deep shade or where reel mowers cannot or will not be used. I have also had to stop them from topdressing turf with straight organic matter. We have clay soils with over 5% OM already.


----------



## Gregau33

@Greendoc

It's been about a month since I sprayed Fusilade ii. As you can see from the first pic, I accidentally mixed it a tad heavy. Since it's been a month, can I throw down some 20-0-10 to encourage it to grow? The zoysia is still alive just really stunted. The Second pic is what my side yard looks like (very healthy, mowed at 2.75").


----------



## Movingshrub

Did it at least kill the Bermuda?


----------



## Gregau33

Haha.. Yes. The little that it was sprinkled in there. It does work, but just don't put down as much as me.


----------



## Movingshrub

Normally it takes more than one application so expect to do another.


----------



## Greendoc

Gregau33 said:


> @Greendoc
> 
> It's been about a month since I sprayed Fusilade ii. As you can see from the first pic, I accidentally mixed it a tad heavy. Since it's been a month, can I throw down some 20-0-10 to encourage it to grow? The zoysia is still alive just really stunted. The Second pic is what my side yard looks like (very healthy, mowed at 2.75").


Sure thing. Feed it and never OD it on Fusilade again.


----------



## Greendoc

Movingshrub said:


> Normally it takes more than one application so expect to do another.


I think he applied close to the rate used for killing grass in shrubs and flowers. That normally does it in one shot.


----------



## scarlso2

I wish I would've seen this post last week... I just did the same thing. This was my 3rd application this year but I'll admit I probably gave a little extra dose in the heavily contaminated areas when I had some leftover in the tank as you can see by these patterns. Glad to have the Tennessee article for next time
Before



After


----------



## Greendoc

Combining with Triclopyr reduces the damage and because it also is toxic to the Bermuda, may mean you only need two applications to get the Bermuda.


----------



## kur1j

Greendoc said:


> Combining with Triclopyr reduces the damage and because it also is toxic to the Bermuda, may mean you only need two applications to get the Bermuda.


I think you have explained this once before to me but I can't seem to find it, but how does mixing two different chemicals reduce the damage?

So for example, if the low usage label rate for fusilade is 0.4 per 1k sqft will end up burning the grass up, how would adding triclopyr at a low usage rate of .375 per 1,000 sq. ft reduce the amount of burn the 0.4 fusilade would already do? Are you just reducing the rate below even the low usage rate?


----------



## Greendoc

The rate that the Zoysia will tolerate is way less than the rate used for grass control in broadleaved groundcovers. It is 0.09 oz per 1000 sq ft. Even at that rate, there are substantial side effects. The Triclopyr is to be mixed with the 0.09 oz Fusilade at 0.73 oz per 1000 sq ft. I did not figure this mix out leave it to the people at UT to figure this one out.


----------



## kur1j

Greendoc said:


> The rate that the Zoysia will tolerate is way less than the rate used for grass control in broadleaved groundcovers. It is 0.09 oz per 1000 sq ft. Even at that rate, there are substantial side effects. The Triclopyr is to be mixed with the 0.09 oz Fusilade at 0.73 oz per 1000 sq ft. I did not figure this mix out leave it to the people at UT to figure this one out.


So, I guess that's what I'm misunderstanding, is why would Fusilade hurt Zoysia at 0.09 but wouldn't hurt the Zoysia at .09 with the Triclopyr?

Same idea when trying to get Zoysia out of Bermuda in mixing Sencor and Tenacity. Tenacity will stress bermuda out but adding in the Sencor won't at the same rate?


----------



## Greendoc

The Triclopyr partially antagonizes the toxic effects of the Fusilade in the Zoysia. That is what is also happening with the Tenacity + Sencor. Tenacity by itself makes Bermuda white. For up to a month. Sencor changes that to a fried brown effect, but that only lasts for a week.


----------



## Gregau33

Well, I'm happy to report that my over application of Fusilade in my zoysia yard is about 80% recovered. The first pic is from when it looked really bad... Taken on June 8th. The second pic was taken yesterday. Just want to say to have your spraying setup calibrated on point when trying this out. Actually, consult @Greendoc before tackling this one.


----------



## scarlso2

Mine came back too! Definitely motivated to step my sprayer game up now


----------



## jayhawk

Are you seeing it work?


----------



## scarlso2

For me yes, there is noticeably less Bermuda. There's still some coming through though. I think I read on the label that it might take a dedicated monthly application for 2 growing seasons to eliminate it and I believe that. I'm not going to try again until next spring though.


----------



## jayhawk

Ok, I got some TE and may go for it. At .5" it hides well until summer, when the familiar brown appears and taunts me. Morning due also makes it 'pop'


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

Greendoc said:


> The rate that the Zoysia will tolerate is way less than the rate used for grass control in broadleaved groundcovers. It is 0.09 oz per 1000 sq ft. Even at that rate, there are substantial side effects. The Triclopyr is to be mixed with the 0.09 oz Fusilade at 0.73 oz per 1000 sq ft. I did not figure this mix out leave it to the people at UT to figure this one out.


Anyone care to check my math? I'm planning my attack on bermuda in Empire Zoysia using Fusalide II and Triclopyr. I came up with 0.092 fl/oz per 1K sq ft. (a one gallon sprayer covers this for me) Converted to ml, this comes out to....

*Fusalide II*
3oz/acre = 0.0688 fl oz = 2.03 ml/1000sq/ft
4oz/acre = 0.092 fl oz = 2.72 ml/1000 sq/ft

*Triclopyr*
32oz/acre = 21.74 ml Triclopyr/gal

I have some Southern Ag MSO, should I use this and at what rate? If not, then what?

2 ml of product per gallon is a crazy dilution. Looks like I'll be picking up a few 25ml and 3ml syringes. Planning on doing the lowest rate for the 1st month just to see how it goes. I'll cover the whole 2k sq ft lawn instead of spot treating. I don't have a ton of bermuda but need to get on it now before I do. I have a number of long runners spreading that I've been painting with gly but I don't think this is killing the rest of the plant at the root. Seems to just be getting the runners that get painted.

.


----------



## drewwitt

Math looks good. I've been doing only the low rate of fusillade for 1.5 years and it's working. My Zeon doesn't show signs of stress at the low level. It does on the high level. Bermuda suffers the same on both. Good luck!


----------



## Greendoc

Math is good. Make absolutely sure that you are covering the area evenly. Overlaps and double sprayed areas show up as dead areas.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

Greendoc said:


> Math is good. Make absolutely sure that you are covering the area evenly.  Overlaps and double sprayed areas show up as dead areas.


Ya. That's not going to be easy


----------



## UFG8RMIKE

Went out and started taking a close look at the yard, looks like we were sold sod infested with common Bermuda. Sod was laid in October so everything was in slow mode, now that things are really growing, the Bermuda is starting to show itself.

There is far more that I initially suspected, enough that the yard is gonna look like hell for a long time while fighting it. I'll probably have brown patches all over where the Bermuda dies. I'm not certain if I should do it or just let it go.

The blades look similar, it's the long runners that are the problem after mowing they become visible on top. Planning to have a talk with the landscaper who installed the sod, but not expecting much.


----------



## Ortho-Doc

@UFG8RMIKE I have the same problem in my palisades zoysia. I have Fusilade 2 ready to spray but the precision app makes me nervous. Common Bermuda is native to most the soil in my area. So much so that I've turned the empty lot I own next to my home into a pretty nice looking Bermuda lawn using glysophate during the winter and heavy fert. all summer.


----------



## raymond

@Gregau33 - How's your fight against Bermuda? Currently struggling with the same thing in Zeon Zoysia


----------



## jayhawk

Hello fellow turfgrass nuts. I just did a small test flight on an isolated patch....don't worry, not a spot spray. I took before pics.

Good amount left in tank...think I can use it in a week?

How quick should I see effect?


----------



## surs73

jayhawk said:


> Hello fellow turfgrass nuts. I just did a small test flight on an isolated patch....don't worry, not a spot spray. I took before pics.
> 
> Good amount left in tank...think I can use it in a week?
> 
> How quick should I see effect?


I'm about to do the same thing this weekend so I'm interested to hear/see your results.


----------



## raymond

I've read that you will see results (grass leaves yellowing) in a week but likely not too much sooner.

I currently did an application but think I went too light. Definitely going to be a process


----------



## jayhawk

Yeah? I have only peered deeply at it 3 -4 times since, looking for a sign.

Doesn't everyone check these threads daily...


----------



## raymond

@jayhawk - what chems and app rates are you testing?


----------



## jayhawk

T Ester, fusilade and anadrol 50.

Off my memory, 2.6 cc of fusilade, 21 -22 cc ester and 90- 100 ml of water..using a yellow teejet, red cv


----------



## JP900++

Lemme know how the anadol takes. Lawn gyno would be worse than sedge.


----------



## jayhawk

JP900++ said:


> Lemme know how the anadol takes. Lawn gyno would be worse than sedge.


 :rofl: someone got it!


----------



## jayhawk

1 app....looks like it's working biggly 
Late evening snap, may not be ideal



Bigger view


----------



## jayhawk




----------



## raymond

jayhawk said:


>


Looking good. I'll be putting down my 2nd application in the coming days. Still seeing a lot of growth and resurgence from Bermuda so not sure if I need to go heavier. I did 2.5cc fusillade and 22cc of ester + gallon of water. Thoughts?


----------



## raymond

jayhawk said:


>


Looking good. I'll be putting down my 2nd application in the coming days. Still seeing a lot of growth and resurgence from Bermuda so not sure if I need to go heavier. I did 2.5cc fusillade and 22cc of ester + gallon of water. Thoughts?


----------



## jayhawk

That's a lot of water. I only mix in 40ml of water, my prior post was inaccurate.

Using a yellow teejet and red cf valve


----------



## jayhawk

And an unknown qty of tracker dye


----------



## gkaneko

This is a great thread.

Any advice if I wanted to spot treat bermuda? I have it in some areas but not the whole lawn. 1 gallon mix would definitely be too much.


----------



## jayhawk

I hear yeah. I don't have it everywhere either so I boxed areas I knew it was there and blanket sprayed those, doing the best I could to not overlap using a fan tip. I was tactical but not surgical. 'spot' spray -not to be confused with a pattern you'd typically use to spray Roundup on a weed in your mulch. (That method -impossible know the rate). The key is a continuous, consistent motion.

I'm not really seeing any harm on my zeon.


----------



## Greendoc

gkaneko said:


> This is a great thread.
> 
> Any advice if I wanted to spot treat bermuda? I have it in some areas but not the whole lawn. 1 gallon mix would definitely be too much.


Square off the areas you want to spray, measure product exactly, then apply to those areas evenly. I also suggest going a few feet out from where you saw Bermuda if you plan on squaring off areas.


----------



## raymond

jayhawk said:


> That's a lot of water. I only mix in 40ml of water, my prior post was inaccurate.
> 
> Using a yellow teejet and red cf valve


Dumb question - the quantities i mentioned were for 1000 sq ft. How are you able to spread the product over a large area without more water?


----------



## Alias-Doe

I don't if you've read this article but test results suggest you use it with Turflon Este .

https://www.golfdom.com/selective-postemergence-herbicide-control-of-bermudagrass-in-zoysia-fairways/


----------



## jayhawk

raymond said:


> jayhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of water. I only mix in 40ml of water, my prior post was inaccurate.
> 
> Using a yellow teejet and red cf valve
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb question - the quantities i mentioned were for 1000 sq ft. How are you able to spread the product over a large area without more water?
Click to expand...

i mixed up enough for ~ 1000 sq ft 
sorry, 40.55 oz water (not ml)

my second app .....i can tell where i sprayed ...maybe i walked slower this time. after looking at it again, i am concerned i was 13 oz short of water - but all speculation as i didn't write down how many pours i did.


----------



## Ptb427

jayhawk said:


> raymond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jayhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of water. I only mix in 40ml of water, my prior post was inaccurate.
> 
> Using a yellow teejet and red cf valve
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb question - the quantities i mentioned were for 1000 sq ft. How are you able to spread the product over a large area without more water?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i mixed up enough for ~ 1000 sq ft
> sorry, 40.55 oz water (not ml)
> 
> my second app .....i can tell where i sprayed ...maybe i walked slower this time. after looking at it again, i am concerned i was 13 oz short of water - but all speculation as i didn't write down how many pours i did.
Click to expand...

This may be a dumb question also, but why so little water (even just 40oz)? Could you bump this up to say a gallon of water per 1K? I am just thinking that it would be easier to spread a gallon over 1K than ~40oz for something that needs to be pretty evenly applied.


----------



## jayhawk

Ptb427 said:


> jayhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raymond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb question - the quantities i mentioned were for 1000 sq ft. How are you able to spread the product over a large area without more water?
> 
> 
> 
> i mixed up enough for ~ 1000 sq ft
> sorry, 40.55 oz water (not ml)
> 
> my second app .....i can tell where i sprayed ...maybe i walked slower this time. after looking at it again, i am concerned i was 13 oz short of water - but all speculation as i didn't write down how many pours i did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This may be a dumb question also, but why so little water (even just 40oz)? Could you bump this up to say a gallon of water per 1K? I am just thinking that it would be easier to spread a gallon over 1K than ~40oz for something that needs to be pretty evenly applied.
Click to expand...

the tip i have chosen, walking speed at 20psi says it put down 0.32 gallons /1000

so you have to consider the tip, PSI, ground speed to factor into the overall ratio of water, chemical. you could use xr11006 or xr8006 at 20 psi for 1 gallon of water/1000. https://www.teejet.com/CMSImages/TEEJET/documents/catalogs/broadcast_nozzles.pdf#page=6 (see the green columns)

does that help? you can use the TLF link for spraysmarter to purchase


----------



## Ptb427

jayhawk said:


> Ptb427 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jayhawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> i mixed up enough for ~ 1000 sq ft
> sorry, 40.55 oz water (not ml)
> 
> my second app .....i can tell where i sprayed ...maybe i walked slower this time. after looking at it again, i am concerned i was 13 oz short of water - but all speculation as i didn't write down how many pours i did.
> 
> 
> 
> This may be a dumb question also, but why so little water (even just 40oz)? Could you bump this up to say a gallon of water per 1K? I am just thinking that it would be easier to spread a gallon over 1K than ~40oz for something that needs to be pretty evenly applied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the tip i have chosen, walking speed at 20psi says it put down 0.32 gallons /1000
> 
> so you have to consider the tip, PSI, ground speed to factor into the overall ratio of water, chemical. you could use xr11006 or xr8006 at 20 psi for 1 gallon of water/1000. https://www.teejet.com/CMSImages/TEEJET/documents/catalogs/broadcast_nozzles.pdf#page=6 (see the green columns)
> 
> does that help? you can use the TLF link for spraysmarter to purchase
Click to expand...

Ahh ok. Yeah, that makes sense now. Thanks for the explanation. I have been using tips that I can get close to 1 gal/K, hadn't considered lower rates. Thanks!


----------



## Texas_Bermuda

@jayhawk I'm planning to duplicate your Bermuda-in-zoysia eradication. Could I ask, when is the best time to apply? I'm in central texas. I'm guessing at this point wait for next season? Should I start in early spring? Thanks!


----------



## jayhawk

I was kinda surprised, I couldn't find any more this year. I'm still skeptical.

I hAve no academic or 'pro' background. My opinion, wait for 2021, perhaps June as the earliest? By then, a) it's growing aggressive b) you have time for round 2+3


----------



## jayhawk

Waiting, also if u wait til 2021... Say u get it a bit hot ....time is on your side. You don't want a weak fall


----------



## Texas_Bermuda

jayhawk said:


> Waiting, also if u wait til 2021... Say u get it a bit hot ....time is on your side. You don't want a weak fall


Yes makes sense. Maybe I'm dense but is seems the label is contradictory about applying during hot weather. either way will wait for next spring.


----------



## jayhawk

I don't remember the label details. I meant hot, as it too concentrated...to be clear


----------



## Lawn Smith

I'm gonna bump this thread as I'm about to spray Fusilade and triclopyr.

My question is, did you all go 7 days without mowing before applying and 7 days after? If not, how long did you wait before and after applying to mow?


----------



## gkaneko

Lawn Smith said:


> I'm gonna bump this thread as I'm about to spray Fusilade and triclopyr.
> 
> My question is, did you all go 7 days without mowing before applying and 7 days after? If not, how long did you wait before and after applying to mow?


I can't remember but I do remember not worrying about it. I think it was probably 5 days on both ends. No issues.


----------



## jayhawk

@Lawn Smith didn't think about it...mowed as usual

Did u buy them....I have more than I need


----------



## Lawn Smith

gkaneko said:


> Lawn Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna bump this thread as I'm about to spray Fusilade and triclopyr.
> 
> My question is, did you all go 7 days without mowing before applying and 7 days after? If not, how long did you wait before and after applying to mow?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember but I do remember not worrying about it. I think it was probably 5 days on both ends. No issues.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Will you double check my quantities of everything too?

.07 fl/oz of Fusilade II
.75 fl/oz of Triclopyr Ester
.5 fl/oz of non-ionic surfactant
.75 gallons of water

All this will cover 1,000 sq/ft for me using a red XR teejet tip. Sound about right to you?


----------



## Lawn Smith

jayhawk said:


> @Lawn Smith didn't think about it...mowed as usual
> 
> Did u buy them....I have more than I need


Thanks. And unfortunately I did buy everything already or else I would have taken you up on that offer


----------



## gkaneko

That looks good except your surfactant amounts look low?

I still don't understand how Jayhawks mixes that into 40 ml?


----------



## Lawn Smith

gkaneko said:


> That looks good except your surfactant amounts look low?
> 
> I still don't understand how Jayhawks mixes that into 40 ml?


Thanks. I think I read where he said he meant 40 oz not ml


----------

